# First flathead trip of the year



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Went out to Lake Logan last night (4/18) and fished from 6-11pm. Had one run, but i pulled my bait on the hookset which leads me to believe it was a small channel. No luck on the flatheads yet. Might be a little too early still or i might have been in the wrong spot. I'll be out again soon in a new spot and we will see what happens. Hope everyone else is having better luck than i did.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

i feel ya, been trying since march to get a flatty, only one channel so far this year, this bite has been total crap this year, unless you have a boat it seems next to impossible to have a good day on the water, thats my next purchase i think


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm with you on the boat thing. I usually do well from the bank, but a boat helps out a lot.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow night. I went out once last weekend but I only had 4 Chubbs for bait which I don't like to use. Caught 2 big pregnant channel cats pretty quick so I just went home.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

What works better gills or chubs? I got a a bout a 12 inch sucker in my tank I got last weekend going to try and use him but he's pretty big for bait


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I've found that as long as it's lively and the fish can get it in its mouth they will eat it. That being said i have had the best luck on sunfish and shad.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

are you able to keep the shad alive? everytime i cast net them, they die with in 20 mins, they seem difficult to keep alive


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes i can keep them alive. With the current in the river they get moved around so it doesn't matter and in lakes their oils give off scent and i've had fish eat dead ones, but they had to be fresh and not frozen in my experience.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh right on, this is the First year iI've used them, they stink pretty good, and turn the bucket water all,slimey , we had to freeze em though, I take my net wherever I go filching but yet to get any other than at support lake in perry, and I was also told they passed a law last year that you can't use the nets within a hundred feet of a dock , what's the point of that nonsense, I don't have a boat yet and its a pain in the ass casting from shore and bridges


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never heard of such a law. It's not in this years regulation booklet so until they put it in there i'll still throw from docks.


----------

